# Lightroom RAW Image Export to Photoshop CS6 After ACR 8.1



## canyonlight (May 30, 2013)

With Adobe's new Compulsory Cloud policy, many of us "hobbyist" digital  photographers are choosing to just stick with Photoshop CS6 for editing  needs beyond Lightroom's capability. I understand that CS6 will continue  to get Adobe Camera RAW updates, but I also understand that these ACR  updates will not contain the full functionality of their CC companions. 

Is there a relatively simple way to understand exactly how RAW image  files will be rendered when exporting from Lightroom to PSCS6 when the  new, neutered version of ACR updates are installed in PSCS6? When I am  in Lightroom and ready to export and tap Cmd-E and select the radio  button to open the file with Lightroom edits, what will happen in PSCS6  with the new ACR installed?

P.S. I understand that ACR 8.1 is available as a "Release Candidate." I  interpret that to mean a "beta" version and have not downloaded and  installed it.

Thanks


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 30, 2013)

Depends if you are planning to upgrade to LR 5 when its available. LR 4.4 will be using the equivalent of ACR 7.4.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2013)

You're in luck - although the new features won't have a UI when hosted by CS6, Edit in Photoshop from Lightroom will understand the new settings correctly. No promises how long that will continue, but I'd guess it'll be as long as they keep supporting ACR in CS6.


----------



## canyonlight (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Denis and Victoria. Yes, I plan to upgrade to LR5.


----------

